

BreweryMap: Find all breweries along a route - dangoldin
http://www.brewerymap.com/

======
ignostic
Not bad for beer lovers. I like that it lists the beers each brewery makes.
Since it already seems to be pulling the info from a site like beeradvocate,
I'd love to see them integrate the ratings for each brewery and beer, too.

